# I'm probably preaching to the choir here - but more reason to take your kids rafting



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

Some video I edited/uploaded of my son's first rafting trip. Just watch - it's short - I think you'll smile! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yypX_JmIRjo


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Nice man, taking kids on a river is an awesome ordeal! I think you have a little addict on your hands now. Dump the commercials and go private!


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Little man sounds like he loved it, great video and memories. Kids thrive on the river and outdoors.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

kazak4x4 said:


> Nice man, taking kids on a river is an awesome ordeal! I think you have a little addict on your hands now. Dump the commercials and go private!


I only own a 1 man 11' Cat right now (plans to buy a 2-3 man cat next year hopefully) - but the trip I was on was a father-son boys trip with 7 adults and 8 kids so even if I owned my own raft I wouldn't have been able to accommodate it so going commercial for this trip made sense lol.


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

My dad started taking me at that age and I just started my 4 year old daughter with a trip down the N. Platte and Radium-State Bridge a couple weeks ago. Absolutely memories that last a life time!

"Daddy! Do it again!"


----------



## wayne23 (Dec 30, 2014)

I started taking my girls down the river as soon as they where out of diapers. My oldest is in her second year guiding in Utah, an my other daughter when she graduates is sure to follow. They both love the river.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Warejn (Jul 7, 2013)

I have actually just purchased a raft for that reason. My kids love water and instead of buying a new kayak I figured its time to get them into it. Although, 15 years ago I never would have thought I would be buying a big boat just to haul my family around. 

This is the old guy thread! 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Had my daughter on the river and on skis when she was two.
She was rowing the MFS & GC as a teenager.
She quit college to be a river guide and ski instructor.
Saved me a fortune in college tuition.
Now I'm about to become a Grandfather!
Going to need a bigger boat!


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

That was great! We took our niece at nine months to blackrocks and at the age of 10 on a 21 day Grand Canyon trip with a couple Lodores in-between. Now she wants to do the Grand again and were aiming for the Salmon next summer when she's 12. Kids love the outdoors when you get'em out there!


----------



## FishingAddict (May 29, 2015)

*My daughters first trip.*

I finally talked her into going this year. BTW there is a big rock in the wave train of Joe Hutch that will sneak up on you at this level. She just about went out and I thought we were going to have a yard sale. We had a great Aug trip.


----------



## paddleit (Jun 5, 2011)

Been taking my 6 & 9 yr old girls for years. Took them on there first trip down Browns canyon over the weekend and they rocked it. They would raft everyday in the summer if they could. They are even starting to get strong enough to oar. I love it.


----------

